# Homemade Ebike Drag Races Subaru BRZ



## All Things Electric (4 mo ago)

I built this Ebike about 2 years ago, it's putting down some serious speed! Some of you will hate on me for the frame, but let it be known that I have a torque arm on either side of the frame. Let me know what you think!





Open to ideas! I'm going 72V very soon!


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

What controller are you running on the bike?
I've changed mine to a VESC which allows you to tweak pretty much everything. Mine's only rated up to 100A though it will push 150A for a few seconds. They are available up to about 300A.

A VESC will also allow you to log data so you'll be able to see if the battery voltage is sagging with the current draw for example. They're more difficult to set up (than the Chinese eBike controllers) but it's worth the effort.

You should get someone to film it from a Drone, so you can see where you are ahead / behind and use that to tune the settings.


----------



## All Things Electric (4 mo ago)

SimonRafferty said:


> What controller are you running on the bike?
> I've changed mine to a VESC which allows you to tweak pretty much everything. Mine's only rated up to 100A though it will push 150A for a few seconds. They are available up to about 300A.
> 
> A VESC will also allow you to log data so you'll be able to see if the battery voltage is sagging with the current draw for example. They're more difficult to set up (than the Chinese eBike controllers) but it's worth the effort.
> ...


I'm using a Sabvoton72150 pushing around 200A. I'll definitely look into the VESC. Drone footage coming soon to the channel!


----------



## serious_sam (Mar 1, 2017)

All Things Electric said:


> Open to ideas! I'm going 72V very soon!


Sweet dude. That looks like fun.

If you're looking to upgrade your controller or build another bike in the future, I highly recommend Nucular controllers. The "12F" is rated to 250 phase amps and up to 84V (20S) input voltage (I've had mine to about 11kW). The "24F" is 500A. They're pretty much the leading edge in small BLDC controllers. FOC. Field weakening. Torque or speed control throttle. Analog regen. Datalogging. Piss easy to set up (auto tuning).

Only problem is the looong (unknown) leadtme, unfortunately. On the plus side, you can pre-order without putting down a deposit. Basically you just get in line by pre-ordering online, and when the next batch is made they let you know and then you pay and they ship. That's how I got mine a couple of years ago. 

It's a totally awesome controller. Tiny enclosure. No heat. Super efficient. You also need to buy the "on board computer", which is the display.

Strongly recommend.









Nucular electronics — the platform for design light electric vehicles (LEV)


A unified control system for electric vehicles, such as electric bike, motorbike, scooter, golf car. All components are synchronized with each other in order to effectively and smoothly control electric vehicles.




nucular.tech


----------

